
Show HN: Unodx – Redux Undo/Redo Based on an Action History - pending
https://github.com/JannicBeck/undox
======
pending
Hey, I just released my first library ever. It originated from my work, were I
had to solve a very specific problem: Adding unlimited Undo/Redo functionality
to a Redux Application with a fat state and thin actions. (see more in the
Readme Motivation Chapter)

Since It really performed well in production, I figured I would wrap the code
in a small library and publish it for others to use.

Its use cases are: Editors, Boardgames or any other Redux Application with a
fat state and thin actions.

